
Ask HN: Open source, hackable router? - skies
Any recommendations on routers that run open source firmware (OpenWrt, Tomato, DD-WRT) with some basic firewall? Would be great if it could also run a PiHole. Tired of crappy routers running closed source firmware which also have abysmal security...
======
throwaway_009
I just use a tp link router off the shelf and install openwrt on it. I haven't
yet seen any routers that come with openwrt by default.

P.S. Never buy a ubiquiti devices router if you want to use openwrt.

